# Our little girl is here!!!



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I am so in love with our Libby :wub: She is everything I've wanted in a puppy. Playful, affectionate and full of personality too.

She did great on the plane and ride home in the car.

Libby has been eating/drinking/peeing and pooping fine. I can't belive how small her poops are LOL!










She loves my son and barks for him to play with her. She ran around like a wild woman and is all tired out. She's crashed out in her bed right now.

I can't wait to take some really good pictures of her. :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl and I love her name! Welcome to SM little Libby!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my, she's the cutest little girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Love the name!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is sooooooooooooo cute! I am in love with her. What a precious puppy. Enjoy this stage - It flies by.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, congratulations! I'm glad she made it safely and that she is what you were looking for! She is adorable!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww she is soooo cute!!! Congrats!! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh she is precious!!! Be careful not to tire her out to much and have her sugar drop you shouldn't have any issues if she is eating and drinking ok. Congrats again Libby is adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*libby is absolutely precious.

:wub2: awwwhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
I really like her name too. 

all the very best for you and libby.*


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

soooooo cute!!!!! :wub: Congratulations, Libby is adorable :w00t:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my goodness, she is adorable :wub: Congratulations! I can't wait to see some more pictures of her


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Gosh she's a sweet looking little punkin. I'm so happy she got here safely. I love them any age but this is my favorite. Congratulations!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Libby is just precious!!! What a cutie pie! I love her name too, it's perfect! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I know it was love at first sight. :wub: She is such a cutie and love her name. Looking forward to watch her grow here at SM we need lots of pictures and stories. :ThankYou: for sharing her with us.

From :Sunny Smile: Florida
Lucy


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Libby is just darling! Love these pics of her!

Welcome to SM ~ we look forward to seeing more pics and hearing stories about your little Libby!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, Libby is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I love her little face and name!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: It's great that she is your perfect match, can't wait to watch her grow! :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh she is just a little doll and I just love her name. More pictures please, please, :yes:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, Libby looks just precious. Congrats!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so excited for you! She's just a little doll! And I love the name too. Enjoy her puppy-hood.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so excited for you!!!! She is a little living DOLL!!!! I am so glad you have her and she is already trained!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG..what a doll baby!! She is completely adorable! We are all 
awaiting tons of pictures!!

P.S. Frankie is her half brother!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 21 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794853


> I am so in love with our Libby :wub: She is everything I've wanted in a puppy. Playful, affectionate and full of personality too.
> 
> She did great on the plane and ride home in the car.
> 
> ...


I thought the first photo was adorable and then saw the second photo...oh my heavens! she's beautiful!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

I'm so in love with her personality! 

Here's some more


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations, she is beautiful!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 21 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794905


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'm so in love with her personality!
> 
> ...


Anne, she is beautiful and so small. I know you are very happy with her. More more pictures LOL


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)




----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww Libby is adorable! Love her name! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I can't see the first photo.  I want more pictures!!!


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

Your little girl is simply adorable! Love, love, love the name too! Congratulations...I know you are on :cloud9:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a little doll! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is just beautiful! And I'm so thrilled that she has a personality that you enjoy! This was definitely a match made in Heaven! :cloud9:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Libby is adorable :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! what a little cutie!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh congrats!! she is darling ^_^ I can't wait to see more pictures of your little Libby 

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome Home little Libby! Your mom has been waiting so <strike>im</strike>patiently for you.... :wub: 

Such a tiny little thing! I know you must be in total puppy love!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's here :chili: :chili: awww Libby is a dollbaby :wub: Congrats


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome to SM little Libby!!!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

She looks like she is personality plus :heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That is a really good picture but I can't wait for more! How cute Libby is!! :wub: 

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Libby is adorable! Congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!SHE IS JUST PRECIOUS AND I LOVE HER NAME :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww she is so sweet! she looks so comfy on her blankets. i love the name libby... i think it will suit her very well :wub: 

congrats again


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words!

Libby is like velcro and follows me everywhere. She's so playful yet settles right down in my lap.

Thank God for the pens! I feel so much better having them. 

No accidents today. :biggrin: She goes on the pads and she also went twice outside in our backyard. I made a big deal praising, each time she went.

I couldn't be happier with her and am so pleased with how well socialized she is. I'm not going to get much done around here, as all I want to do is spend time with her.

We're all pooped and ready for bed. I hope she sleeps well.

Thank you all again! :grouphug:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

She is adoooorable :wub: and I can't take it!! Looking forward to more pics and seeing her grow :biggrin: !


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, she is absolutely adorable...I look forward to seeing many more pictures of your sweet girl.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, beautiful baby girl. 
xoxoxo


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition....she certainly is a little dollface! :wub: 

I like her name "Libby".....its cute and unique!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

:welcometosm: Libby!!! Love all the pics!! :wub: More please :biggrin: 

It just seems like yesterday when I brought Haley home...they grow soo fast!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Libby is such a little sweetheartt. :wub:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Well our first night didn't go so well. :faint: She cried and cried for me to hold/play with her but I wouldn't give in. My poor husband had to get some sleep so I got on the floor and slept near her pen. When she would fall asleep I would sneak back in my bed. 

Do you think she would be better in another room where she can't see me?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 22 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795230


> Well our first night didn't go so well. :faint: She cried and cried for me to hold/play with her but I wouldn't give in. My poor husband had to get some sleep so I got on the floor and slept near her pen. When she would fall asleep I would sneak back in my bed.
> 
> Do you think she would be better in another room where she can't see me? [/B]



It'll probably take a few nights, afterall she just left her mom for the first time. Maybe you could put her in a small crate on your night table or somewhere that she is as close to you as possible and she can see you. 

When I first get a young pup, I usually take myself downstairs to sleep with them - no sense in keeping everyone in the house awake....I did that with Archie, Abbey and Angel (RIP). Ava was old enough to sleep upstairs in her pen right away - but I have it pulled up close to my bed and I can reach down and comfort her. Ava sleeps in a pack-n-play playpen, I know she's safe and has plenty of room.

Good luck tonight. You'll be encountering lots of puppy obstacles as you go, but the puppy stage doesn't last forever  .....and then you'll miss it.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! She is a cutie! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on your new bady,she's adorable.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

congrats! Shes a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 22 2009, 07:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795230


> Well our first night didn't go so well. :faint: She cried and cried for me to hold/play with her but I wouldn't give in. My poor husband had to get some sleep so I got on the floor and slept near her pen. When she would fall asleep I would sneak back in my bed.
> 
> Do you think she would be better in another room where she can't see me? [/B]


 Did you ask your breeder what she slept in there? Maisie slept in her playpen at the breeders and suggested I do the same{in the kitchen} and after a few minutes of squeeks she settled down and never made another peep. She told me not to make eyecontact with her [very hard] and leave the room. It worked like a charm. She has slept through every night since. I noe leave the pen door open with a nightlight , her potty pad outside the pen and food and water close by. Maybe she is just easy! I love this girl!
Michelle


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies!

Dian kept the pen in her diningroom. Tonight I may leave her in the downstairs pen and see how that goes. I think she could see me in bed and wanted to play and that's what kept her up. That little face looking at me through the bars was so cute :wub:

I thought my cat would have been a comfort for Libby but he's petrified of her. He won't go near her LOL!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She is BEYOND adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Now I've got puppy fever again.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 22 2009, 11:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795304


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Dian kept the pen in her diningroom. Tonight I may leave her in the downstairs pen and see how that goes. I think she could see me in bed and wanted to play and that's what kept her up. That little face looking at me through the bars was so cute :wub:
> 
> I thought my cat would have been a comfort for Libby but he's petrified of her. He won't go near her LOL![/B]




I forgot to add that my kitchen can be totally gated off and I also have pocketdoors. Libby is such a doll!!!! This will straighten out soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is gorgeous!
Congratulations! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry your first night home with Libby was rough.  It's to be expected, though, for up to a week...or more...lol

When I got London, we put her in her crate in another room and that was a bad idea. The 2nd night I put her crate right next to my side of the bed, and when she would whine, I would dangle my arm down and stick my fingers through the bars. It completely solved the problem. I would take her out about 2x per night to potty (but I think you are pad training?).

You can try putting her in the downstairs pen, but I can't help with that as I prefer to crate train & outdoor potty train. 

Good luck with your 2nd night!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Oooh my goodness...your baby is soooooooooooooooo freaking cuteeee!!! ahhhhh too too precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I definitely don't miss the first few nights Sammy was with us...he'd cry and cry and cry and cry and cry... :blink: but we kept him in there and would only take him out twice during the night to go do his business and it worked! He slept through the night from 10 pm - 6:00 am when he was about 5 months old. 

Now he just sleeps and sleeps and sleeps...the boy loves his sleeps.  

Good luck with Libby. Love her name by the way...and it'll definitely gets better in time.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Aww she is so cute!!! Congrats!! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she is so adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks so small. :wub2: How little is she?

I agree with the others that you should put her crate on a nightstand next to your bed. I did

this with my boy when he first came home, and he'd still whimper, but like LJ, I'd stick my 

finger through the crate, so he slept peacefully! Good luck tonight, and I hope you'll post

more pictures of your new girl! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your new baby! She is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She is so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Libby is soooo adorable. I also love her name. I just found this topic. The first picture has disappeared & I didn't see it  
I definitely would not put her down stairs away from you. She is going through enough getting used to her new home and needs to be reassured that all is well. She just left her mother & siblings. She wants to be close to you. We put Dixie in a crate the first night and it was awful just as you discribed. The next day I went off to PetCo. to buy the place out while dh watched her. When I got home she was in her plastic carrying case in the leaving room happily sleeping. She went in there herself and stayed most of the time I was gone. That night we put her in that case and put it on the bed between us. When she awoke & whined one of us put our fingers through the bars and she was fine. As the months went by we opened the door. Eventually she came out and stayed out of the case. It's still what we use for her to ride in the car when we travel. That's my advice. Take it or leave it. I think separating a puppy like that in her new environment is mean. IMHO 
P.S. I just love the poem you have at the end of your posts. Really cute.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I just want to add that Maisie was the only puppy in her litter and she was used to being by herself in the playpen. She went to sleep like she always did and never missed a beat. She is a very well adjusted, happy, worshipped puppy. I listened to the breeders recommendation and she was right on. She knew this puppy inside and out. She has been the easiest puppy I ever had. It was not mean as it was what she was used to and she was comforted by her routine! No one in the house has lost a wink of sleep and she is happy as can be in the am.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! Libby is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: And I love her name!!! :heart: 

More pictures, please!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

You are so very lucky to have a new precious bundle of fluff. You will enjoy a lifetime of love with her. Congrats!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

We are having so much fun with Libby. Not one accident in the house yet! She doesn't want to go on the pads so she holds it until we go outside. I take her out every 20 minutes. She loves our backyard. I bring out a blanket, food, water and toys for her and she has a ball. 

She's been sleeping in the downstairs pen and has been fine, thank goodness.

Libby loves when I sweep and isn't affraid of the vacuum or any other noices yet. I'm so proud of her :biggrin: 

Here she is with my husband.










I swear she looks bigger since we got her. I weighed her yesterday and she's still 1 1/2 pounds. Must be her coat is getting fluffier?

She has been driving our cat nuts. She wants him to play and he won't have any part of it. She bites/chases his tail and barks at him. It's hysterical.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 25 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796901


> Thank you all!
> 
> We are having so much fun with Libby. Not one accident in the house yet! She doesn't want to go on the pads so she holds it until we go outside. I take her out every 20 minutes. She loves our backyard. I bring out a blanket, food, water and toys for her and she has a ball.
> 
> ...


She is so cute and tiny!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: How big is she expected to get?


----------



## Timmy (Jun 10, 2009)

She´s too precious!! How Adorable!!! :wub: :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I am a few days late in saying CONGRATULATIONS on your new lil girl!!!! What a doll!!!!!!!!!


----------

